# Expedient filtering methods



## snoman701 (Jun 3, 2017)

After cementing silver, I have a 2 gallon bucket of "ick". Because of the origin of the silver (solder), it's just dirty...hence the reason I call it "ick".

I've read *I think* Chris's method of filtering with a five gallon bucket, circle of wood and a big funnel. What I don't have is big filter paper. All I've got is 15 cm. 

Is there anything that can be purchased at Joann's or the hardware store, etc, that will work as an expedient filter?

I allow it to settle, decant off the excess liquid, then wash the solids. HOWEVER. I would like to be able to filter the excess liquid that is decanted off. It is a colloid, so I know there are values there. 

What I don't want to do, is filter multiple gallons, 100 mL at a time.

Only thing I've really considered right now is a peristaltic pump that drips it in to a filter arrangement, so as to not overload the funnel. 

Essentially, I need a buchner funnel that holds two gallons, but only uses 15 cm filter papers.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 3, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmZgunOWiSo


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 3, 2017)

The bounty buchner funnel strikes again!

Sno, you seem to be a pretty handy man. Maybe one of the diy filter presses could be a good option for you.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=12143&p=132115&hilit=Filter+press#p132115

There was another homemade one somewhere on the forum, but I cant seem to find it.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 3, 2017)

You can buy large coffee filters from any restaurant supply. For example:

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/bunn-20131-0000-24-1-4-x-10-3-4-10-gallon-urn-style-coffee-filter-252-case/234201310000.html


----------



## snoman701 (Jun 3, 2017)

goldsilverpro said:


> You can buy large coffee filters from any restaurant supply. For example:
> 
> https://www.webstaurantstore.com/bunn-20131-0000-24-1-4-x-10-3-4-10-gallon-urn-style-coffee-filter-252-case/234201310000.html



THANK YOU!

My 5 year old daughter brought home an art project from school, on what seemed like a large coffee filter. I saw it and was like, HEY!

Maybe I'll go for a drive.


----------



## Shark (Jun 3, 2017)

GSP is right. I use the regular home sized coffee filter for small jobs, I have a 9.25 inch filter that most places use for tea filters, (mine came from a convenience store) and seem to be a finer filter than coffee filters. Then those big filters GSP posted, they work great on large buckets of solutions. They seem to be a bit finer than the "tea" (that is what I call them anyway) filters as well. I think of them as a coarse filter-coffee filter, the medium filter-"tea filter" and my fine filter-the monster sized ones. You can always cut them down to fit based on what you need to filter as well.


----------

